
How the aristocracy preserved their power - NN88
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2017/sep/07/how-the-aristocracy-preserved-their-power
======
bmc7505
Interesting to contrast between the postmodern condemnation of aristocracy as
fundamentally immoral and the Girardian view of aristocracy as a necessary
safeguard to prevent memetic violence in society.

> Lasting peace and harmony inherently requires differentiation. A stable
> society is a differentiated one.

[https://alexdanco.com/2019/04/28/secrets-about-people-a-
shor...](https://alexdanco.com/2019/04/28/secrets-about-people-a-short-and-
dangerous-introduction-to-rene-girard/)

